# Pike Lures



## DoggFather

Does anyone have any recommendations for good muskie lures for pike?

thanks K dogg 
:beer:


----------



## Norm70

Baits or lures??

lures- usually anything shiny works because of their agressiveness


----------



## Richard6908

Hey, I was playing around with some lures and i came up with a cleo a single hook and a minnow. bend the cleo nose up it works pretty swell it dances side to side with an acasinal roll.I caught my bigest northern on it 30 inches and about 5lbs.Good luck to you :beer:


----------



## fishless

1 1/8 johnson silver minnow with a 4 to 5 inch grub body thats my favorite, good fishing :beer:


----------



## waterwolf

What type of water are you fishing? River, lake, pond?

Are you fishing from a boat or from shore? If fishing from a boat, were you going to troll, or cast?

How's the water clarity?


----------



## alaskanman

iv always had good luck with meps 5's try a Squirrel tail to. That what the 20.5 pound on my wall liked!

Spoons also work. Red deils, 5 of Diamonds


----------



## Invector

Just seen this and here are a list of biats to use for pike.

1 Any spoon...1oz or bigger most of the time will kill pike. I like dardevle my self

2 Ukko jerk bait...made for musky but pike love that thing. I use one in canada in the spring with good results.

3 large musky size spinner baits. Pike love'm. Have taken large smallies, walleys, and bullhead on a rad dawg.

4. Suick in bright collors have worked for me in the past for pike.

5. Smaller Reef hawgs work ok but not my fave.

6. Musky Inovation Bull Dawg work good for pike...they are just large rubber baits...but they are one or two fish baits and then more or less destroyed.

7. In-line spinners like the mepps musky and mepps giant killers work well for pike again in brighter colors.

Dont forget cranks. Just about any 5-7 inch musky crank pike will hit. I use small grandmas and the 6" mania jake. Colors vary form yellow to orange to perch like. Some times flash produces well, better on a nice sunny day.

I know I may be a bit behind on this post but its the first time I have seen it. Most smaller sized musky baits will work great for pike. I have taken some realy nice pike on a Odyssey piglet in the blue gill color. The prob the is not all baits work right so you kindof gamble when buying one.

I could give ya better advice if you would let me know what kindof lakes you are looking at fishing, depth, or any other factor.


----------



## Fossilman

Pike will and have hit on anything,so there should be no problem keeping them baited and fed.............


----------



## gjedda63

My recommendation is a 28 gram silver Toby , spoon
or red/white HILO from Abu. The last one are absolutely a must !!!


----------



## coyotebuster

Rapala magnum is the way to go. I used to use dare devils and caught alot of fish, most of which were small. I switched to big lures like the magnum and started catching more big fish and not as many small ones.


----------



## jonesy12

I have leaned toward the bigger, jointed swim baits. Anything with great swimming action was my "go to" bait last year and hope to be this year. You can never go wrong with the good ole' Dare Devil.....


----------



## rs94

last year i was doing well on buzz bates and spinners for buzz bates it seemed like the more noise and water displaced the beter

also i was doing well on big sucker minnows. i was hooking them through the back and a big bobber but you need quite a bit of weight so they dont just swim up to the surface


----------



## take'em down

I use a daredevil or redeye when fishing for pike


----------

